# Land for lease



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

A friend of mine purchased land in Brown County a number of years ago for a purpose that never transpired. Brown county boasts some of the best hunting land in the state, his land is 100 acres of woods surrounded by corn fields and has the east fork of the LMR river meandering through it. In other words, prime land for a variety of game, especially that of deer and turkey. He does not hunt and is not interested in selling the land but is considering leasing it for hunting purposes. The intent is that the lessee would have exclusive hunting rights to the property to do guided hunts, where the lease money and a portion of the guided hunt money would provide enough revenue to cover the taxes associated to the land. If there is anyone interested in possibly considering this or has a different idea for my friend to think about, IM me with your proposal and I will put it in front of him.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

need more details as to where the land is located


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

In northern Brown county close to fayetteville.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No offense but I dont know how well this is gonna go over posting it on here...a lot of people are against that.


----------



## ohiostrutter (May 27, 2015)

You will have no problem finding someone to lease it but finding an outfitter to pay to lease it, AND give you a cut from what he makes outfitting......I just don't believe it works like that haha


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

He is not sure how it would go over as well, he asked me to throw it in the hat as a possibility for a lower lease rate. He is open to suggestions and other proposals.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have some land in Gallia/Jackson Counties. A couple years ago I thought I might also be interested in leasing it. That is until I talked with our attorney and my insurance agent.. The attorney ask me if I had 100 bucks, then he said if you have, then there is someone out there willing to do anything to get it. Insurance agent pretty much told me the same. If your friend does lease his land he had best have a very good attorney wright up the contract. And cover his back side with insurance. With that guide situation he would have no say so of who the guide took on his property. And today every Tom, Dick and Harry is waiting in line to sue somebody.. Someone trips over their own feet and first words out of their mouth is lawsuit..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> No offense but I dont know how well this is gonna go over posting it on here...a lot of people are against that.


But there are just as many people in favor of it.

It is his land and he can do as he pleases with it, no own has, or should have, the right to say otherwise.

Your friend can get a pretty simple hold harmless agreement to protect himself.

I think the biggest problem will not be getting someone to lease the hunting rights but getting someone to run guided hunts and pay a percentage. I think he would be much better off just leasing the hunting rights to a single person or small group to cover his tax expenses that do not run guided hunts but use it for their own hunting. That way he always knows who is on his property and maintains some control.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> But there are just as many people in favor of it.
> 
> It is his land and he can do as he pleases with it, no own has, or should have, the right to say otherwise.
> 
> ...


Umm...I know its his land and he can do as he pleases...more people not in favor of it I can guarantee that...its a free country and we all can say what we want...we dont have to like it...the OP didnt have a problem with my statement...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Umm...I know its his land and he can do as he pleases...more people not in favor of it I can guarantee that...its a free country and we all can say what we want...we dont have to like it...the OP didnt have a problem with my statement...


Yep, I was freely stating my opposition and disagreement of your statement.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

100 acres isn't much land. If I was an outfitter, I'd consider leasing it. Though, I don't know of any outfitter agreements where the landowner gets a percentage (frankly I think this is absurd). 

Leasing to 1 or 2 hunters at a reasonable rate who will enjoy it, appreciate it, and take care of it would be the best option IMO.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Just sell it


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

U could always call mossy oak hunters or someone like that there are always people from other states that film hunts in ohio during the rut


----------

